# BMI at GCRM



## beany28 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi,
Im considering going to GCRM for IVF, can anyone tell me what the BMI cut off is?

Thanks
Beany


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hiya,

As a private clinic, they don't have a BMi cut off like the nhs. 

Xx


----------

